# para trabajar



## JaviLuki

Buenos días, una pequeña duda: no he comprendido la diferencia entre las preposiciones "zu" y "für". ¿Cuál de estas oraciones están bien?

"Esto es muy importante para trabajar."
- Das ist sehr wichtig zu arbeiten.
- Das ist sehr wichtig für arbeiten.

Me gustaría saber cómo y cuándo se usan "zu" y "für".

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## kunvla

JaviLuki said:


> Buenos días, una pequeña duda: no he comprendido la diferencia entre las preposiciones "zu" y "für". ¿Cuál de estas oraciones están bien?
> 
> "Esto es muy importante para trabajar."
> - Das ist sehr wichtig zu arbeiten.
> - Das ist sehr wichtig für arbeiten.
> 
> Me gustaría saber cómo y cuándo se usan "zu" y "für".
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


Ninguna. Es más, no acabo de comprender del todo la oración en español: ¿qué quiere decir tu oración?

Aquí te pongo unos ejemplos para la frase "ist sehr wichtig ...":

Die(se) Arbeit ist sehr wichtig für mich. 
Das/sie ist sehr wichtig für mich. 
Das ist sehr wichtig für meine Arbeit.
Das ist sehr wichtig, um hier arbeiten zu können.
Das ist sehr wichtig, um einen Job zu bekommen.
Das ist sehr wichtig zu wissen, um diesen Job zu
Eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung ist sehr wichtig, um sich beruflich weiter zu entwickeln.

Bei einer Berufsausbildung ist es sehr wichtig, selbst zu arbeiten und andere arbeiten zu sehen.

Es ist sehr wichtig zu arbeiten (= arbeiten gehen, einen Job haben), um seine persönliche Erfüllung zu finden.

Saludos,


----------



## JaviLuki

Hola, puede que la frase que he escrito no sea muy precisa. Lo que ocurre es que "zu" y "für" significan "para" en español.
Usamos en español "para", en casos como:

Necesitas dinero *para* comprar. *(Finalidad = Comprar)*
Du brauchst Geld *(zu/für)* kaufen.

La comida es *para* mí. *(Destino = Mí [YO])*
Das Essen ist *(zu/für)* mich.

En ambos casos usamos "para". Pero esta palabra sirve como para *expresar finalidad* o *expresar destino (a quién o qué*).
Entonces, la pregunta es: ¿En qué caso se usa "zu" y en qué caso se usa "für"? ¿Para una finalidad o para un destino?

Espero que se haya entendido. PD: Por cierto ¿Para que sirve "um"?
Gracias.


----------



## kunvla

_para_ + infinitivo = _um_ (...) _zu_ + Infinitiv: Ich brauche Geld, um einkaufen gehen zu können.

_para_ + sustantivo o pronombre = _für_ + Substantiv oder Pronomen: Das Essen hier ist für dich, und das da ist für die Katze.

Saludos,


----------



## JaviLuki

kunvla said:


> _para_ + infinitivo = _um_ (...) _zu_ + Infinitiv: Ich brauche Geld, um einkaufen gehen zu können.
> 
> _para_ + sustantivo o pronombre = _für_ + Substantiv oder Pronomen: Das Essen hier ist für dich, und das da ist für die Katze.
> 
> Saludos,


Muchas Gracias! Danke!


----------



## kunvla

Con los verbos sustantivados también se pueden usar —dependiendo del predicado de la oración— tanto _zu_, _zum_ como _für_, _fürs_:

Nehmen Sie sich mehr Zeit _fürs Einkaufen_.
Man muss heute _zum Einkaufen_ das Haus nicht mehr verlassen.
_Zum Einkaufen_ gehen die Deutschen gerne „in die Stadt“.
Allerdings braucht er deutlich mehr Zeit _fürs Einkaufen_ und _Kochen_, als ich _für das Aufräumen_ danach.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Una posibilidad más:
Allerdings braucht er deutlich mehr Zeit _für das Einkaufen_ und _Kochen_, als ich _fürs Aufräumen_ danach.


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl said:


> Una posibilidad más:
> Allerdings braucht er deutlich mehr Zeit _für das Einkaufen_ und _Kochen_, als ich _fürs Aufräumen_ danach.



Saludos,


----------

